# Do you bag your own groceries?



## LadyCook61 (Feb 14, 2008)

I or my husband will bag our groceries at the supermarket. He likes it done his way, as for me, I just pack it in the bag.  Paper or plastic?  I use both, hubby uses plastic.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 14, 2008)

I will be today when I hit the local SuperStore in Calgary Canada.  I think there, you have to or they just sit on the counter


----------



## Clienta (Feb 14, 2008)

In NY I do. It is a really small grocery store & there is only one kid for 3 cashiers. In Fort Lauderdale at the Publix I go to, they have baggers that are usually developmentally disabled or hearing impaired. They really take pride in their job so I only offer but they always say no. In Mexico, the little kids work at the grocery store bagging & it is customary to tip them, this is how they make money so I never bag my own.

Personally, I prefer bagging my own. I worked at a Super Stop & Shop in Cape Cod & I remember the videos on how to properly bag groceries......frozen items together, meats together, never put chemicals/cleaning products with food, bread on top of eggs, etc. I'm not sure if they still have those videos (now dvds) because often my stuff is all thrown together. 

As for bags, I'd rather have paper so you can use it to draw or paint on or burn it rather than plastic but here in MX it's all plastic so I usually bring a backpack.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 14, 2008)

It depends on which store I go to and also how busy they are at the time. Some stores I trust to bag them for me, Publix for example. While Sweet Bay I prefer to bag my own if I want every thing in good shape when I get home.


----------



## sattie (Feb 14, 2008)

I bring my own canvas bags and I usually help the person that is bagging my groceries since the canvas bags are not as user friendly as the plastic bags that are staged.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2008)

i bag my own groceries, mostly because it's faster, but also it prevents the occasional nincompoop cashier from putting raw cicken on top of bread on top of the carton of eggs.


----------



## David Cottrell (Feb 14, 2008)

When the cashier at the large market where I generally go doesn't have a bagger and has to do it themself I pitch in just as soon as they start pushing the items on. If a bagger shows up I let them finish it, but I don't stand there and make a rushed cahsier do it themselves - just wasn't raised that way.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 14, 2008)

I self check and self bag.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 14, 2008)

I bag my own most of the time because I bring my own canvas bags to the grocery store or I'm at Sam's where it isn't bagged at all or I put it in a box. Sometimes, if I happen to be at the grocery at a slow time, they insist on bagging for me, which is fine. But usually it's so slammed, they are delighted that I will bag and load my own groceries in the car. It leaves the baggers free to help people who really aren't physically able to do that themselves.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2008)

My son used to work for the grocery store I go to.  I've gotten to know a lot of the checkers and always end up chatting while the baggers bag.   I do take them out to my car on my own and help the baggers if they are busy or special needs kids.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 14, 2008)

Here in England they don't bag your groceries, which is fine since I prefer to do mine.  I always bring my own recycled bags too.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 14, 2008)

Not unless I have to !    I will help if needed , worked in Grocery store 16 years.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Feb 14, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I self check and self bag.


 
I've gotten some freebies that way 

I bag my own groceries whenever there isn't a dedicated bagger working.


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 14, 2008)

Positively NOT!  I guess this thread is because something I mentioned in another thread....so...

I love shopping for food.  I spend all day cooking and shopping, so it's even more enjoyable when the actual purchases are for me (as opposed to work).  I prefer to shop in small markekts that specialize, like produce, fish or the butcher, but I will do a fair amount of shopping in the local supermarket, as well.  I usually spend between $125 and $175 every week there.  After spending that kind of money, I refuse to have to pack it up, as well.  

Unfortunately, in my area, shop managers have since eliminated the 'bag-boy' service.  In the past 15 years or so, managers actually expect the customer to pack their own purchases.  They eliminated a service, give you nothing in return (ahem, they save by not having to pay the salary...) and put the bags at the outside of the line to encourage you to pack it, yourself.  What a racket.  Cashiers will actually wait till all my groceries are shoved down at the end of the belt before 'getting it' that I'm not going to do their job.  I've even had a few hand me empty bags so I'd get to work.  One even said 'you're not going to bag?"  When I replied I was not, she rolled her eyes at me, and said "well, it would be helpful".   The fact that she added the helpful comment forced me to ask her what time she was planning to show up in my kitchen at work the next day to help me with my job.  

I bring my own cloth bags to the supermarket and any other place I shop.  I'm not interested in the 2 cents (most cashiers conviently forget that part, anyway), but I am interested in the environment.  I don't even put produce in plactic bags.  I buy paper lunch bags for that.  

When I put my items on the belt, I always hand the cloth bags to the cashier, asking her to pack the items in the bags.  Some get it, right away, and others push them to the back with the my items.

Either way, I won't pack.  It's not my job.  If I don't like they way they do pack, I'll tell them to change it.  It's not that I'm trying to be difficult, because demanding or expecting good customer service shouldn't make one 'diffficult'.


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 14, 2008)

David Cottrell said:


> When the cashier at the large market where I generally go doesn't have a bagger and has to do it themself I pitch in just as soon as they start pushing the items on. If a bagger shows up I let them finish it, but I don't stand there and make a rushed cahsier do it themselves - just wasn't raised that way.


 

I don't really believe it has anything to do with how a person was raised.  I don't help the plumber when he comes to work on my sink, either...and I'm quite sure he's trying to get to the next job, too.  
The cashier is only as rushed as you are.  If they are waiting on you, and you've spent money, you are entitled to all the time it takes them to conduct your business, in my opinion.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 14, 2008)

lol, see post #6.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 14, 2008)

*bag*

no i don't bag, my goods are delivered to my door and into the kitchen. i shop on line, at the local vons market. on rare occasions that i shop in a market, i feel they should bag and put into cart.  walmart bags but does not put in cart. bummer!

babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 14, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> I've gotten some freebies that way



If that is true then shame on you!!!!

I like to bag my own only because I can control what goes in what bag.  I put like things together and for the frozen stuff I will add to those bags things that can benefit from the cold coming off of them.  I also don't want my raw chicken on top of my romaine; I don't want my grapefruits in with my tomatoes.  And besides - I find it very satisfying to bag for some reason.  

And I use the cloth bags most of the time.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 14, 2008)

SO and I shop together.  The baggers are pretty good.  Some are seniors and some are intellectually challanged.  She will ask for refrigerated items to be bagged separately in paper and the rest in plastic.  They usually get it right.  

If there is no bagger, she will start bagging.  I'm usually watching the cashier and telling her what an item is so she can ring in the right code.  "What is this?".  "leeks".  I don't want to pay for shiitakes when I'm getting button mushrooms.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 14, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I don't really believe it has anything to do with how a person was raised.  I don't help the plumber when he comes to work on my sink, either...and I'm quite sure he's trying to get to the next job, too.
> The cashier is only as rushed as you are.  If they are waiting on you, and you've spent money, you are entitled to all the time it takes them to conduct your business, in my opinion.


I don't agree that the cashier is only as rushed as the customer is. My son worked at a grocery store when he was young and when lines are long and there aren't enough cashiers, they _are_ rushed. And they aren't in control of how many other cashiers are on or if there are baggers or how many people are shopping at any one time. Obviously, you can choose not to bag your groceries. It doesn't bother me. But those of us that do aren't buying into a "racket" or letting stores get one over on us. We're being considerate of others because we _choose_ to. We don't equate the amount of money we spend with how much we think others _should_ be required to do. (I have a large family and spend around $400 a week but I don't think it entitles me to extra consideration.) Again, it's fine with me when others do not choose to bag their groceries - I try to stay away from deciding what others _should_ do. My mother is very frail and depends upon help bagging and carry out as many other elderly people do. And in my case, I bag because it _is_ the way I was raised.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2008)

I do not bag my own groceries. They provide that service for me, and 99% of the time I am satisfied with the job they do. That's one reason they get my business and not the guy down the street!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 14, 2008)

Here in Mexico, the people who bag your groceries are either elderly people or teens. They work for tips ONLY, so I always let them bag our groceries and then tip them generously.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 14, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Here in Mexico, the people who bag your groceries are either elderly people or teens. They work for tips ONLY, so I always let them bag our groceries and then tip them generously.



I'm so happy to hear that Karen!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 14, 2008)

Muchas gracias, redkitty!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 14, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> If that is true then shame on you!!!!



I guess I need to hang my head in shame then


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 14, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Positively NOT!  I guess this thread is because something I mentioned in another thread....so...
> 
> I love shopping for food.  I spend all day cooking and shopping, so it's even more enjoyable when the actual purchases are for me (as opposed to work).  I prefer to shop in small markekts that specialize, like produce, fish or the butcher, but I will do a fair amount of shopping in the local supermarket, as well.  I usually spend between $125 and $175 every week there.  After spending that kind of money, I refuse to have to pack it up, as well.
> 
> ...



For me it boils down to simple economics:
If I go to Jewel and buy everything on my list for a weeks worth of groceries I drop $300 and they bag it for me.

If I go to Food4Less or ALDI and buy everything on my list for a weeks worth of groceries I drop $175 and I bag it.

The bagging services is not worth $125 for less than 10 minutes worth of work, money is too short around here for that.

If I was giving my choice without it costing me $125 for the privilege, I would prefer to have them bag it, and yes I will also correct them if I don't like the way they bag it. I pay too much money to have my bread squashed and produce bruised or crushed.
It should be a matter of good customer service, unfortunately around here it is not.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 14, 2008)

I forgot to add one thing. The Jewel around here often employees handicapped, elderly, and students to do bagging as well as car loading. However, you are not allowed to tip them and they can get fired if they accept tips.
Bummer in my opinion.


----------



## krichardson (Feb 14, 2008)

I always use self checkout so I always bag myself. If I do go through the line if there is a bagger I let them bag, if not I bag. Either way no big deal, I guess I'm just not that uptight.


----------



## mikki (Feb 15, 2008)

I self check out and bag myself. At local grocery store DD usually starts bagging before the cashier has a chance, she's usually bared and ready to go home. LOL


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2008)

I avoid self-checkout.  The setups our stores have are prone to too many problems and you end up waiting for a live person to come and fix the problem so you can continue.  I find this more frustrating than standing in line.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

I avoid the self checkout if I have produce, reduced items, or coupons. The thing never does work right for that stuff. But if I only have a few items right off the shelf then I will use it.
Of course most of the time the stores I go to don't have self checkouts yet. One of the biggest drawbacks to the ALDI out here is the long long long long long wait in line for the single cashier on duty...


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 16, 2008)

I almost always do self checkout unless there's a good-sized queue of people, some of whom I prejudge (I'm a horrible person, I admit) to be less than fully tech savvy.  Most of the holdups, in my experience, can be explained with PEBKACart errors.  Then again it could just be that the systems at Meijer stores are just very good.  One problem I have noticed is 2 liter bottles of pop have to be placed on the conveyor belt lengthwise so they don't roll themselves into a standstill!

If I am forced into a baggered line, I will unload my cart in the order I want stuff bagged.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 16, 2008)

If there is a bagger let him/her do it.  And truly appreciate the markets that hire those who are mentally challanged to do the job.  They take great pride in their work and if they offer to take the stuff to the car I let them do it so I have an excuse to give them a tip.

Prefer however to bag myself.  Worked in supermarkets as a kid and know how the job should be done.  For example, always put the stuff that needs refrigeration together.  If I am in a hurry and have other things to do, like cooking dinner, may not unpack some bags right away.  It is not fun to find a not any more frozen pack of peas, or some fish, at room temp among some bottles of soda hours after you got home.  Also some baggers think the bags have a steel lining and will take any weight they can stuff into them.

And there are always those kids who will put a cake or pie in a bag so it is on edge, or put soft stuff, like fish or Brie, with cans on top.  And think eggs in a carton cannot be broken.

So if I am not bagging am watching the bagger like a hawk.  It is easier to do it myself.

The older folks who do it, God bless them.  They know what they are doing and always do it right. Feel guilty about letting them take the stuff to the car, but I do it because I can give them a tip for it. 

Some are doing it because it is something to keep them busy, but some need the bucks.

Golly, I never thought something like putting a bunch of groceries in a bag could be so complicated.


----------



## Claire (Feb 19, 2008)

I live in a very small town; I bag myself or let them do it depending on how busy they are!  We do have a Wal-Mart now, there I always let them bag it.  But at our local grocery it simply depends on how busy they are.  I also on occaision walk to the store, in that case I use a back pack and pack it myself.


----------



## nesta67 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here in MN there are no baggers and so there is no choice but to do it by myself.  When I lived in NJ there were no baggers, but if you didn't bag yourself, then the cashier would bag it for you.  I used to HATE HATE HATE it when there was a big line and the person at the front of the line was too lazy to bag their own things so everyone else in line had to wait until the items were all rung up and THEN while everything was bagged.  If the person had only bagged their own things while the cashier was ringing up, everyone else would only have to wait half as long. VERY INCONSIDERATE when there is a long line of people!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 19, 2008)

I self check when I can but for the stores that don't have self check, I have to let them bag.  It's just the way it is around here.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 19, 2008)

as a professional shoplifter Naturally I bag my own!  J/K 

we bring our own bags and my wife does the bagging up whilst I do the Hard part and Pay for the stuff.

although we Used to use the plastic carrier bags provided in store at the checkout, we found that we`de end up bag upon bag FULL of these Used-Once carriers and nothing useful to use them for.

so yeah, I`m down and cool with the canvas bag brigade too


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 19, 2008)

nesta67 said:


> Here in MN there are no baggers and so there is no choice but to do it by myself. When I lived in NJ there were no baggers, but if you didn't bag yourself, then the cashier would bag it for you. I used to HATE HATE HATE it when there was a big line and the person at the front of the line was too lazy to bag their own things so everyone else in line had to wait until the items were all rung up and THEN while everything was bagged. If the person had only bagged their own things while the cashier was ringing up, everyone else would only have to wait half as long. VERY INCONSIDERATE when there is a long line of people!


Wow....too lazy, huh??  Inconsiderate?  Such strong words, not to mention sweepingly general.  I don't work for the supermarket.  I work at my own job from dawn to late afternoon.  Your choice to bag certainly is your choice, as mine, not to, is mine.  However, people who choose to have the employees of the market do their jobs doesn't make us lazy or inconsiderate.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 19, 2008)

nesta67 said:


> Here in MN there are no baggers and so there is no choice but to do it by myself.  When I lived in NJ there were no baggers, but if you didn't bag yourself, then the cashier would bag it for you.  I used to HATE HATE HATE it when there was a big line and the person at the front of the line was too lazy to bag their own things so everyone else in line had to wait until the items were all rung up and THEN while everything was bagged.  If the person had only bagged their own things while the cashier was ringing up, everyone else would only have to wait half as long. VERY INCONSIDERATE when there is a long line of people!


In my opinion the store should have a better system.  Walmart doesn't have baggers, the checkers all bag as they ring but it doesn't effect the lines.  They have a system that allows them to put items in the bags as they ring.  Sounds like the problem is the stores' system, not the customer who wants the employee to do their job.


----------



## ChefRuby (Feb 19, 2008)

I bring my own nylon bags and bag my own groceries most of the time.


----------



## ~emz~ (Feb 19, 2008)

I help my mom bag our groceries, because at the place we grocery shop you have to do it yourself. However, instead of bags we use big green bins, one for veggies and meats, one for bakery goods and such, and the other one for anything else, cans, tins, pharmacy stuff and such.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 19, 2008)

For me it all depends  on the store and how tired/harried  I am.  Although, at Aldi I have  no  choice because it's a bag-it-yourself store.  I always have a supply of mesh/rip-stop nylon bags in my car, so I use them.

In stores that have  self-checkout, I  bag myself.   That's  the only choice for that type of checkout in my  area.  However, self-checkout isn't necessarily the quickest.   "Stuff" often happens to  the  machines  there, so  using this method of checkout  isn't the fastest/most efficient.

I've observed that at  my local  Wal-Mart stores, the checkers have a specific way of putting items together in my bags, which I appreciate.  I don't particularly like Tide-flavored broccoli or having a  watermelon make "scrambled" out of my eggs.

I'm happy to  report that I live in an area where, if I want, a young man will take my bags - no matter how many I have - to my car and put them in the trunk for me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 19, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Wow....too lazy, huh??  Inconsiderate?  Such strong words, not to mention sweepingly general.  I don't work for the supermarket.  I work at my own job from dawn to late afternoon.  Your choice to bag certainly is your choice, as mine, not to, is mine.  However, people who choose to have the employees of the market do their jobs doesn't make us lazy or inconsiderate.



That too is a sweeping generality (is that even a word? LOL). My point is that most of the checkers still have the job title checkers. They get paid x amount. When stores started getting rid of baggers, the checkers were told the customers would bag their own groceries. The checkers were still called checkers and still got paid x. Then they were told that if the customer wouldn't bag their own groceries, they would have too. Now they are checkers and baggers. They still have the title checker only, and still only get paid x to be a checker.
No one is paying them to be baggers as well. So, their employer is demanding they do two jobs but only get paid for one. And if they don't like it? He tells them to find another job. So maybe some do, but for most (I speak from experience) we can't afford to loose our jobs. Especially since when looking for references they will call your previous employer and not like that they can't heap extra work on you for no extra pay.
So, do you like it when you have to do two jobs but only get paid for one? Or better yet when I did five and got paid for one? I am not saying you have to make their policies your problems, but there is nothing wrong with having some compassion and empathy for them either. So go ahead, have them bag your groceries for you, nothing wrong with that at all, just remember it is not this way because they are lazy but rather because the employer is looking to save a buck at _your_ expense and theirs.
And yes, I know this is not true everywhere. We have several grocery stores here that have checkers/baggers as identified on their name tags.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely Maverick. Things are rarely black and white and we all have strong feelings on issues that affect us directly. I wish the grocery stores were clearer on their policies - like posting them at the door. For example, we have some somewhat exclusive grocery stores here that hire dedicated baggers who also carry out, along with valet parking even. The groceries are more expensive, but customers know that is in part due to the extra services included. There are other places, like Sam's, that do not provide that service. Just because there used to be dedicated baggers at every store doesn't mean that cashiers should be required to perform this service for no additional pay. If people have a real problem with that, they should call a manager to bag for them or go someplace and where higher prices entitle them to the extra service they want IMO. Of course, this doesn't apply to those who are elderly or physically infirm - accommodations should always be made for those who are physically challenged.

Gas stations used to pump your gas for you and wash your windshield and check your oil. Then they offered self-serve at a reduced price. Now, almost all places are self-serve. There are still places that offer full service gas here, but it is much more expensive. I think it would be a long wait behind the wheel if anyone expects the cashier at a regular station to come out and pump gas for them just because they paid a lot for gasoline!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow. Quite the topic you've got going on over here....
Me. I don't like to bag. I LOVE Wally World, who puts things in as they ring them. Very nice setup/idea. I always set my stuff down like I would hope it is tossed in the bag to hopefully make their job easier and my putting away easier, too.
However, I don't shop at WW that often for groceries. I shop at a retail grocery store who has a limited amount of baggers for the cashier aisles. When there, I also set the stuff down like I would like it grouped together and they do a pretty good job. Sometimes when no one comes over to bag I will start bagging my own. I am much slower at this than they are, I admit. Especially if the bags aren't opening as they should (plastic person here).
My thoughts aren't of helping the cashier. I don't care if the store happens to be union and she is classified as a cashier, she (or he) works in a grocery store and should be capable of doing grocery store work. It's probably a needed break in the monotony to bag a few groceries anyway, IMO.
My thoughts *are* of the people in line behind me. Anything I can do to speed up my transaction I try to do.  And sometimes the cashier is standing there with her hand out already as I'm bagging groceries..... so I stop and let her take over.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

I think you've illustrated my point perfectly, pacanis. We all have different feelings and opinions about this and no one is right or wrong. In the end, we all have to purchase food from time to time. Some of us bag, some of us don't, some of us do both depending upon the situation. It comes down to a matter of personal choice. But to justify one approach as correct based upon a statement like "I don't bag my own groceries because it is someone else's job and if they don't do it, they are derelict in their duties" is to invite comment from others who see it from a different perspective, such as cashiers are not paid to be baggers. Again, no right or wrong - just personal opinion and philosophy.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2008)

errr...with the level of service in France if you don't you will never get tehm home - though now its bring your own bags which is good for the environment & hides the (lack of )customer service!! heehe!


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm just about done with this topic.  More words have been put in my mouth as statements I've made, or generalizations have been made regarding how I feel.  Is it all about me?  I doubt it, but since I made the original statement in another thread, I'm sure some of the comments are about how I feel.  

Some have said there is no right or wrong, which I clearly agree with.  Do what you want.  However, those who don't bag have been said to be lazy, inconsiderate, lacking compassion and no sense of empathy.  I don't recall saying people who do bag if they choose to have character flaws.  Not nice, people, not nice at all.

I completely get how if I disagree with someone's opinion that I'm welcoming opposition.  No problem with that.  But don't bring my characteristics into it.  That's got nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2008)

hey, vb is (a) no bag lady, so leave her alone! 

i actually look to see who's already on line at different registers, and to see if they're self-bagging, or paying with food stamps or have the checkbook out, etc., and make it a personal challenge to be able to pick the line that will get me through faster.
i have such a small life now. 


vb, check out the pathmark in botany in clifton, and i think the new shop rite in lodi too, if you're in the area. they seperate their registers into dual self bagging lines, and this lazy susan kinda rotary bag thing that the checker does all of the bagging, and swing the food around to you as it's bagged. i guess you could hand them your own bags, but it's forte is plastic.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 23, 2008)

Just recently I started bringing my own canvas bags and most of the time I bag my own.  I found some canvas bags at the local grocery store that actually stay upright.  Bagging my own groceries is what I prefer, then I have no one to blame, but myself for the smashed bread or broken eggs.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

buckytom said:


> vb, check out the pathmark in botany in clifton, and i think the new shop rite in lodi too, if you're in the area. they seperate their registers into dual self bagging lines, and this lazy susan kinda rotary bag thing that the checker does all of the bagging, and swing the food around to you as it's bagged. i guess you could hand them your own bags, but it's forte is plastic.


 
I lived in Lodi years ago, 1979 ,  Worked in Clifton once 1980. I bet things have changed since , new stores , stores out of business etc.


----------



## Douzer77 (Feb 24, 2008)

We've gone very enviornomentally aware in Ireland, a couple of years ago the Government introduced a levy on plastic bags of 15c now 22c, so 95% of the time bring own canvas bag, unless of course they're in boot of other car!  Must admit i hate packing so tend to drag hubbie with me for the big shops!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 24, 2008)

You don't have a choice over here---you bag yourself and you'd better be quick because the next person's groceries will coming piling over yours.  So much fun!! What infuriates me is that some of the groceries will have 3 or 4 guys just standing around doing nothing most of the time.


----------

